# beğenilme arzusu



## diptengelensesler

Kindly translate this into english please:

herkes piç olmuş. nedir bu beğenilme arzusu anlayamıyorum. buna kendinizi fazlasıyla kaptırmışsınız. herşeyden önce insan olunmalı. şimdi gidin ve insan olarak geri dönün 

thanks


----------



## diptengelensesler

ben kendimce bi çeviri yaptım bi bakarsınız inşallah. hatam varsa affola ve düzeltile. 


everybody had been bastard. what is this desire of charm? i can not understand it. you had immersed it. you must be person before everything. now, go and turn back when you was person

umarım doğrudur. teşekkürler


----------



## zeynepy

I would say:

Everybody had become jerk. I don't understand what is this desire to be admired. You lost yourself in this. You should be human in the first place. Now go and turn bach as a human.


----------



## diptengelensesler

kepçe kepçe teşekkürler =)


----------



## Volcano

diptengelensesler said:


> Kindly translate this into english please:
> 
> herkes piç olmuş. nedir bu beğenilme arzusu anlayamıyorum. buna kendinizi fazlasıyla kaptırmışsınız. herşeyden önce insan olunmalı. şimdi gidin ve insan olarak geri dönün
> 
> thanks



*My try:*

*Everbody has been a bastard.I don't understand what this desire of being admired is.You have adondoned yourself to this so much.Before everything, you should be a human.Now go and come back as a human.*


----------



## diptengelensesler

thanks =) (bu sefer kamyonla )


----------



## ayşegül

diptengelensesler said:


> kepçe kepçe teşekkürler =)



 ı liked this answer ı also will use this in my native language!!!


----------



## diptengelensesler

ayşegül said:


> ı liked this answer ı also will use this in my native language!!!


 
 i sometime use like this answer.


----------

